# Few shadraps my buddy painted for me



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Buddy repainted some shad raps for me some 5s and 7s


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

That guy must be a good friend lol


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

crab said:


> That guy must be a good friend lol


Sure IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Those are sweet


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

How much?


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

I doubt you could pry them away lol I painted them for him. He collects them,the are all painted in reef runner and hot N tot specialty colors.


----------

